# Probleme mit der Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical



## phunkydizco (14. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe die Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical bei eBay ersteigert und die macht leider ein paar Probleme.

Wenn ich die an den USB-Port anstecke funktioniert alles bestens. Da mein Laptop aber nur einen USB-Port hat würde ich gerne den mitgelieferten PS2-Adapter verwenden. Aber sobald ich die Maus damit betreiben möchte, wird sie nur noch als normale PS2 Mouse erkannt. Im IntelliPoint lassen sich dann die Seitentasten nicht mehr einstellen und das Rad funktioniert auch nicht mehr.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen.

Gruß phunkydizco


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. November 2002)

Hast du schonmal die Treiber neu installiert?
Meine Logitech Mouse läuft über PS2 einwandfrei.


----------



## phunkydizco (15. November 2002)

Hab die neueste Version von IntelliPoint installiert und es funktioniert einfach nicht mit PS2.


----------



## alois (20. November 2002)

hmm...vielleicht hat derjenige die maus deshalb bei ebay abgesetzt  ich denke mal der adapter usb/ps2 is kaputt, und der wird wohl neu nicht allzuviel kosten. versuchs mal damit, denn das dein ps2 port kaputt ist bezweifele ich da man aus deinem post rausliest dass du wohl anscheinend vorher auch ne ps2 mouse hattest oder?


----------



## phunkydizco (21. November 2002)

Also ich glaub nicht, dass der PS2 Adapter kaputt ist. Denn sonst würde die Maus ja gar nicht funktionieren. Das einzige was über PS2 nicht geht, ist das Rad und die Seitentasten.

Mein PS2 Anschluss funktioniert einwandfrei, da ich vorher eine "echte" PS2 Maus hatte.

Ich glaube fast, dass es irgendwie am Treiber oder am Windows XP liegt.


----------



## alois (21. November 2002)

ups, sorry das hab ich überlesen. hmm dann liegts aber definitiv am falschen treiber :<


----------



## phunkydizco (21. November 2002)

Das Komische ist, dass ich die neuste Treibersoftware "IntelliPoint" von der Microsoft-Seite heruntergeladen und installiert habe. Aber es wird mit PS2 immer die falsche Maus angezeigt.

Könnte es vielleicht an dem PS2 Anschluss liegen? Vielleicht hat mein Laptop irgendeinen billigen Anschluss, der diese Zusatzfunktionen nicht kann.


----------



## alois (21. November 2002)

hmm vielleicht ist dein ps2 veraltet und erkennt keine weiteren maustasten- ist aber nur spekulation


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. November 2002)

> Meine Logitech Mouse läuft über PS2 einwandfrei.


Lies nochmal ganz laaaaaangsaaaam.
Meine additiven Maustasten funktionieren - auch über PS2.


----------

